# easy cosplay ideas?



## secretsauce (May 23, 2010)

ok, supanova is coming up soon and i would really like to cosplay, but i dont know who to go as, because i need something easy to pull off you know? i am a male and have blonde hair that goes down to about my jaw, help?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 23, 2010)

I like the option of not cosplaying.


----------



## monkat (May 23, 2010)

secretsauce said:
			
		

> ok, supanova is coming up soon and i would really like to cosplay, but i dont know who to go as, because i need something easy to pull off you know? i am a male and have blonde hair that goes down to about my jaw, help?



Well Link is the obvious choice for a blonde guy! That's pretty easy except for the cap. You can get a green tunic anywhere, white/offwhite tights, plastic sword/shield. Easy enough.


----------



## Issac (May 23, 2010)

or this, if you have a lot of paper / cardboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://kotaku.com/5544316/yes-this-is-the-...asy-vii-cosplay


----------



## updowners (May 23, 2010)




----------



## BoxShot (May 23, 2010)

Simple and easy.


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (May 23, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Simple and easy.


lol


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Soul or Black Star from Soul Eater.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 23, 2010)

Sabin Rene Figaro
Edgar Roni Figaro 

YEAH!


----------



## raulpica (May 23, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> or this, if you have a lot of paper / cardboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the BEST COSPLAY EVAR.

I want to do it


----------



## imshortandrad (May 23, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Simple and easy.




That's amazing. DD


----------



## Bluestainedroses (May 23, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Simple and easy.




Someone, bring this person a internets.

Seriously.


----------



## Psyfira (May 23, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come to think of it, while we're on Death Note Light/Raito would be pretty easy to do if you don't mind a quick bit of 1-wash hair dye.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

L is even easier, you just need a white shirt, dark coloured pants and some black hairdye if your hair isn't black of course. Then you'll need to act weird and antisocial, but I'm sure that won't be any problem


----------



## prowler (May 23, 2010)

Do it.


----------



## Advi (May 23, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Simple and easy.


That is just awesome. :3


----------



## Hells Malice (May 23, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> or this, if you have a lot of paper / cardboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That person is my hero.
That is a hilarious cosplay.


----------



## Njrg (May 23, 2010)

To cosplay anything from Square enix you need lots of hair gel and zippers.


----------



## elixirdream (May 24, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> To cosplay anything from Square enix you need lots of hair gel and zippers.



how about cosplay as Njrg's avatar 
*hide from messing with Njrg*


----------



## BoxShot (May 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That's disturbing.


----------



## mrfatso (May 24, 2010)

not as disturbing as seeing my fat male friend attempting to dressed up as a cat girl and talking like one, now that's an image that will haunt me forever and i can't do anything about that other than stuffing adult pictures down my throat in order to suppress that image.

If he has a face that might pass off as a girl with heavy makeup, i say go for it, you scared some people out, maybe impressed some girls, idk.


----------



## BoxShot (May 24, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> not as disturbing as seeing my fat male friend attempting to dressed up as a cat girl and talking like one, now that's an image that will haunt me forever and i can't do anything about that other than stuffing adult pictures down my throat in order to suppress that image.
> 
> If he has a face that might pass off as a girl with heavy makeup, i say go for it, you scared some people out, maybe impressed some girls, idk.





















That is disturbing as well. I still choose going as a Death Note. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One black sheet and a crappy writing of Death Note in white marker. Poke out some holes for you eyes.


----------



## jesterscourt (May 24, 2010)

Kyle Hyde.  (Hotel Dusk).  Don't shave, don't comb your hair, and wear a red varsity jacket with Red Crown written on the back.


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 24, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urg... Cosplaying as Hatsune Miku? That thought horrifies me... Especially if you are a male with blond long hair going down to you jaw....


----------



## secretsauce (May 24, 2010)

id like to go as l, but walking barefoot into a convention just isnt a good idea


----------



## elixirdream (May 24, 2010)

fgghjjkll,
what if the male is PRETTY


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 24, 2010)

@elixirdream: Why would any man put on green nail polish? Along with the breasts and slim legs...

In one word, NO!

Cosplaying as Hatsune Miku sounds like a bad idea especially if you're male


----------



## Cyan (May 24, 2010)

You can do Ginta and Babbo (from Mar heaven) which is very easy http://www.watchanimeon.com/images/1506.jpg
You just need to find how to create Babbo (a child air-ballon, where you glue some newspaper lamb, wait it dry then pop the ballon and paint it, add accessories etc.)

or a Kappa (but will need a lot of fabric/sewing skill ?) http://randomc.net/image/Arakawa%20Under%2...0Large%2029.jpg

Edward Elric from FMA : http://tenkai.hen.free.fr/animes/fullmetal...dward-elric.jpg
Black suit, red cape, white gloves.


----------

